

2 Monitors : Portrait or Landscape - hypr_geek
http://media.glassdoor.com/m/2a/8a/6b/2e/workplace.jpg

======
autotravis
I would like to try out portrait, but I rarely work on monitors that can
easily be mounted/stood that way. With two in portrait and a relatively high
resolution, I think it would be pretty awesome.

~~~
zimpenfish
I have 2x24" widescreen Dells in portrait and it's not great. They're just too
big top to bottom to be comfortable.

(On the other hand, in landscape, they take up most of the desk and lead to me
looking like a bobblehead all day as I pan back and forth.)

